# Oldie sucht Liebhaber



## drul (21. November 2006)

Hi Alle

letztes wochenende hat mein Element die Grätsche gemacht. Umbau auf 180er Scheibenbremse  hinten und häufiges Kinderanhänger ziehen (siehe Foto Galerie) waren dann wohl doch zu viel.

Bruch der Sitzstrebe an der Schweißnaht links unten oberhalb der Scheibenbremsaufnahme). um Fragen zuvorzukommen: nein ich habe keine Fotos verfügbar, zumindest noch nicht.
Habe bei Bike Action nachgefragt und das Ersatzteil wäre noch verfügbar.
Trotzdem habe ich nun beschlossen einen Schlussstrich zu ziehen und mich nach 10 Jahren treuen Diensten nach was neuem umzusehen. 

Das heisst, es steht ab sofort zum Verkauf:
Element Ltd Rahmen 1996 Mid Season (mit oben beschriebenem Schaden), Umgebaut auf Scheibe durch neue Schwinge, 
incl. komplettem Ersatzlagerkit, 
incl. DT Swiss SD210L, 
incl. Race Face Thermo Steuersatz, 
Thomson Stütze, 
Marzocchi Marathon SL (85mm), 
XT 9-fach Kurbel, 
XT Umwerfer.

Ein paar Bilder stehen in meiner Galerie.

Insgesamt wurde der Rahmen wenig gefahren, ich würde sagen andere die mehr Zeit haben reißen in 1-2 Jahren das runter wofür ich 10 gebraucht habe.

Halt was für Liebhaber. Interessenten bitte per pers. Nachricht melden - über den Preis kann dann geredet werden.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (22. November 2006)

Die Größe des Rahmens ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drul (22. November 2006)

ach Gottchen ja, ganz vergessen

RH 19 Zoll


----------

